# How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump replaced parts and labor?



## FHATTCATT (Dec 23, 2003)

Have 1998 A4 Avant w/ 2.8 30v engine. Have found the T belt w/ H20 pump kits from various sites like Blauparts, but don't really want to do the job myself- I work too many hours and have too much else to do when not working to take a day to do this job. I live in Glen Burnie, Maryland (just south of Baltimore) and am looking to take the car to someone reputable, or have someone reputable do the job in my driveway. If anyone knows of anyone or anyplace local, let me know. Would like to find out how much this would cost parts and labor for someone else to do. Or how much I might be charged just for labor with me buying the parts.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (FHATTCATT)*

Local dealers here charge about $1400-1600 to do this job...parts are about $600 or so..labor rates at dealers here are $120-130/hour...so that would mean they base their prices on about 8 hours labor. Find out what shops charge in your area..add cost of good quality parts from Blauparts, German Auto Parts, Autohaus AZ...somewhere where you'll get OEM qaulity, not Chinese knockoff parts...too critial for TB and waterpump, tensioner and rollers to risk poor quality parts for this job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (spitpilot)*

I charge 550 out the door for a t-belt/wpump/tstat change... But then again I am not a "shop"


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_I charge 550 out the door for a t-belt/wpump/tstat change... But then again I am not a "shop"

Wow..guess I'll be drivin up to MN when my Passat's due for a TB job...at that price I can vacation for a few daze, cover gas money and still come out ahead of what local shops here are chargin!


----------



## THEASSENZ (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (FHATTCATT)*

I payed $600 for tbelt, water pump, and tstat, and all the other related parts including about 6-8 hours in labor. That is here in NY tho.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (THEASSENZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THEASSENZ* »_I payed $600 for tbelt, water pump, and tstat, and all the other related parts including about 6-8 hours in labor. That is here in NY tho.
 You sure you got tensioner, rollers etc?...Parts alone (TB, tensioner, tensioner roller, idler roller, water pump, thermostat etc) are near that amount!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (spitpilot)*

i got the full kit for 223.00 from FCP groton. + 2gal coolant for another 40.00 at the dealer.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_i got the full kit for 223.00 from FCP groton. + 2gal coolant for another 40.00 at the dealer. 

Wow..that shows you how much a ripoff the dealer parts pricing is....of course one of our dealers here ADDS 20% to VW's already high list prices!







Guess they figure everyone here is a megabucks software geek makin tons 'o money so they can pay whatever it takes to keep their car runnin...glad I DIY and don't get ripped off!


----------



## THEASSENZ (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_ You sure you got tensioner, rollers etc?...Parts alone (TB, tensioner, tensioner roller, idler roller, water pump, thermostat etc) are near that amount!

yeah, I been using this mechanic for years so he gives me his best prices. I was surprised when he gave me the pirce.


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: How much should it cost to get timing belt, related parts, & H20 pump repla ... (FHATTCATT)*

i used to charge 650 parts and labor to do complete t belt jobs. you can buy a complete kit from ECS or GAP for 200-250. it take 4-8 hours to do. 4 or less if you have done a ton before. most shops charge 6. it all depends on what the shop you take it to charges for labor. dont pay more than 6 hours labor though. the dealer will charge you around 1000-1200. an independent shop will charge you 6-800. 
I also am not a shop. the parts cost me 250 and i charge 400 labor. 400 bucks for one days pay is good enough for me so i dont charge more, even though i probably could considering how expensive all the shops around me are.


----------

